# Connecting rj45 cables



## sfrazi (Dec 3, 2016)

Our external cctv swann camera stopped working as water got inside the network cable wire (RJ45 female port)
To fix this I thought I would remove the female port from the swann camera to expose the wiring and then connect to a female port of a spare cat6e cable(8 wires + one drain wire).

However, the swann wiring seems to be completely different to what I was expecting. It has 6 wires of the following colours, does anyone know how I would connect this to a cat network cable?

swann colors:
orange
orange/white
green
green/white
grey
purple


the cat 6e cable colors(8 wires + drain):
orange + white
green + white
brown +white
blue + white
+ drain?

Thanks


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

drain line would indicate you are using stp [shielding twisted pair] cable not regular cable.

The cable end is a male interface not a female interface. The port it plugs into, as in the wall socket, is the female end.

BTW the cat6e are not orange and white, etc. What you are missing is there is solid orange and then there is white with a orange stripe, etc. Same for blue, brown and green.

The swann cable is not twisted pair. Nor can we tell from the pictures what gauge of wire the swann cable is so connecting to cat6e [you can ignore the drain line] may not work.

Your first stop is to look at the end you cut off the swann cable to see what the color code/position is. Write that down. Opposite of that list the cat6e color codes you will assign to those swann lines. Then connect the male end of the cable using the color code you made.

For example:

line1 ***swann purple***cat6e blue solid
line2*** swann green***cat6e green solid

so on and so forth.

Otherwise go to the swann web site and look up your model camera system then buy the correct end to end cable for your system.


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

This is why I went with Poe on mine so I can run regular straight through cat5e to all cameras.


----------



## SFCable (Mar 21, 2017)

Why don't you change the cable? I think change the cable is much easy task then connect with another cable or conector.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Like mentioned above just buy the cable from maplins either cat5e or cat6 they will working fine no need to mess around trying to crimp the ends.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

SFCable said:


> Why don't you change the cable? I think change the cable is much easy task then connect with another cable or conector.





steve32mids said:


> Like mentioned above just buy the cable from maplins either cat5e or cat6 they will working fine no need to mess around trying to crimp the ends.



First off, the thread is from December.

Second, since the wiring is clearly not standard 568A, B or anything else, it is unlikely a stock Cat 5 or 6 cable would work. It appears to be a proprietary cable using a typical RJ45 crimp connector. Easy to duplicate, but not one you can buy from just anywhere.


----------

